
Meet the Man Who Test Drives Sex Robots - myinnerbanjo
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andreamorris/2018/09/27/meet-the-man-who-test-drives-sex-robots/#7a5abb56452d
======
FuckOffNeemo
I... really want to read this article but I'm all kinda nervous about read it
on my lunch break at work.

You could put this at equal top if not absolute least likely article I'd have
ever expected to have read on HN.

To be continued.

